# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Remembering linda s m mackay

## janmac

Remembering our dear friend linda who sadly passed away one year ago on 26th august 2014.

Playing " chasing cars " - snow patrol today for you!

Janice & ian

----------

